# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Load balancing sur IIS

## visualight

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre de mon projet : site de rencontre Nice People, je dsirerai savoir si il est possible de faire du load balancing avec des serveurs windows.

Si oui, avez-vous des articles ou suggestions  me proposer  ce sujet ?

Merci

----------


## suchiwa

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le cadre de mon projet : site de rencontre Nice People, je dsirerai savoir si il est possible de faire du load balancing avec des serveurs windows.
> 
> Si oui, avez-vous des articles ou suggestions  me proposer  ce sujet ?
> 
> Merci


Bonjour,

Les ressources disponibles :

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l...34(WS.10).aspx
http://www.exceliance.fr/doc/art-2006-wta-lb.pdf
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9partition_de_charge
http://www.rdmedias.com/solution_res...balancing.aspx

Je pense que ces ressources vont t'aider.

Vincent

----------

